
Show HN: VSCode Extension to add the missing shortcut menu bar - jerrygoyal
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=jerrygoyal.shortcut-menu-bar
======
jerrygoyal
do let me know if I'm missing any good shortcut to put.

